# Playoff Thread



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

The 2010 Playoffs have finally arrived and we are under the cap to trade where salaries dont have to match for any high price player that did'nt make the playoffs or want to leave his team after the playoffs. Not to mention we have money for the FA market class. 
_Here's my list of the First Round Series:_ 

*Lakers & OKC *will be a great series to watch.....veteran stars vs young upcoming stars. I know the Lakers could handle OKC in 5 games but I'm hoping for 7 games. 

*Nuggets vs Jazz *will be an upset.....the Nuggets bumb into the wrong team for the first round. 
I'm going with the Nuggets b/c no-strategy playoff coach Karl is injured. 8 Games. 

*Suns vs Blazers *I always looked at Channing Frye as a young Camby. Suns in 5 Games. 

*Mavs vs Spurs *will be two 2nd round playoff teams battling all 8 games for the win. 
The Spurs getting knocked off in the first-round..... is hard to believe. 
The Mavs getting knocked off in the first round after adding super weapons this season....is hard to believe. 

*Cavs vs Bulls *will probably be the only SWEEP in this playoffs.....I still dont understand how the Bulls can let SG-Ben Gordon, SG-Salmon, and even inconsistent SG-Hughes, go to the next team. Cavs in 4 Games. 

*Celtics vs Heat *will be a the "Hottest" playoff game to watch. 
Boston slick ..ss planned this series to make it three in a row seasons of having the highest top ratings in the first round. Will D.Wade and his short bench suprise Boston's long-depth-bench in this series? I doubt it, but the excitement and best highlights will be in this series. 
Celtics in 7 Games. 

*Hawks vs Bucks *WTF! Jamal Crawful in the playoffs? with no Bogut and only Kurt Thomas holding things down this will be an easy walk in the park for the Hawks. The Bucks owe big-thanks to a creative rookie Brandon Jennings season. Hawks in 5 Games. 

*Magic vs Bobcats *will center on coach Charlie Brown this guy still wants all the publicity. 
His career legend still hold fame as being the coach that will get any team into the playoffs in his 2nd season. 
But will coach Charlie Brown finally use his deep depth bench this season in this playoff series vs coach SVG long rotation bench? if he do the Magic got a helluva challenge on their hands in this series. 
Will Larry Hughes just play defense (on Nelson & Carter) and let Jackson & Gerald do all the scoring? Magic in 8 games. 

_Do the Knicks have a chance at the 2010 FA that lose in the first round??_? 
Walsh better get on it the day after the series is over


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*I could'nt wait for the 2nd game of all the teams*

*After the first two games of the Playoffs in the first-round *

*Lakers & OKC *Lakers lead 2-0 
Do not take anything away from OKC they have been amazing at showing they are a 50 win team in those 2 games in L.A.. 
Lastnight Ron Artest had his hands full for 40 minutes defending Durant. 


*Nuggets vs Jazz *Tied series 1-1 
With Okur & AK47 missing in action it still dont change things from my original opinion....Denver bumb into the wrong team in the first round. 
Although I believe Denver have a better chance with coach Dantley than coach Karl. 

*Suns vs Blazers *Tied series 1-1 
The Blazers two experience playoff players (Camby & Miller) bought life to the team in the first game for a win over the Suns. 
The 2nd game was entirely different the Suns erased all the Blazers happiness coming out hungry all 4 quarters of the 2nd game for a Suns 119-90 win. 

*Mavs vs Spurs *Mavs lead 1-0 
Tonight will be the night to see if the resigning of Ginobli inspired the Spurs team to take a game in Dallas. 

*Cavs vs Bulls *Cavs lead 2-0 
I havnt change my opinion of this series being a sweep. 
Bulls, what happen to the dynamic "two" SG from lastseason playoffs? 

*Celtics vs Heat *Celtics lead 2-0 
What happen to the 6 to 7 game series I predicted? 
The Heat pulled some crazy stuff in an already Celtics win in the first game getting KG suspended for the 2nd game.....
The Celtics team came out with an animosity attitude to blowout the Heat in the 2nd game. The Celtics didnt care about a D.Wade or Beasley they just wanted to show the Boston Fans they can turn-up the volume to over-Kill on a team like the Heat. Ray Allen and KG maybe getting old but their teammates have the highest RESPECT for the two. 
Look like a SWEEP to me with KG going to Miami. 

*Hawks vs Bucks *Hawks lead 2-0 
I still havnt change my opinion on this series going 5-games. 
Jennings & Ridnour will have to let the two added SG-Salmons and SG-Stackhouse win a game in Millaukie to prove they are winning PG.

*Magic vs Bobcats *Magic lead 1-0 
Tonight Bobcat coach Charlie Brown has to show he is a HOF coach that still has his touch by going into overtime in Orlando.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Sunday, April 25, 2010*

*Lakers vs Thunders *_Tied series 2-2_ 
_The Championship Lakers are bewildered with their 2nd loss in OKC....._the Lakers has become clueless about the 23 win season Thunders. 
_Who are the Super-Star players on the Thunders roster?_ 
_is it Durant? or Westbrook? or Green? or Harden? or Ibaka? 
or is it "Headcoach of the year" Scott Brooks?_ 
The young Thunder roster has "stepped it up" to the next level this regular season and now in the playoffs.....team-chemistry players like Kristic, Collison, Sefolosha, and Maynor has become more than just role-players in a series vs the Lakers top role-players. 
u got to give credit where it is dooooo! 


*Phoenix vs Portlant *_Tied series 2-2_ 
*He's back!* Brandon Roy is back the confidence of his teammates has been lifted plus the teammates lockerroom diferences seemed solved in the 4th game of the series vs Phoenix. LaMarcus Aldridge showed just how much he missed his tandem homeboy Brandon Roy by finally stepping-up his game to out perform Amare in game 4 for the win. 
Well, all the Knick-Fans that been making noise of us getting 6.6 SG-Rudy Fernandez should be dead after his lack of performance this regular season and his poor talent in the playoffs replacing Brandon Roy. 
Webster & Bayless guard-play alongside of PG-Andre Miller got more of the team involved, but Brandon Roy presence stagnated the Suns Nash & Richardson. 

*Hawks vs Bucks Hawks *_lead series 2-1_ 
The Bucks rookie PG-Brandon Jennings is catching on quick at taking advantage of a teams weakness in a series. Letting SG-Salmon and SG-Stackhouse take advantage of the Hawks no-defense Bibby & Crawful on easy pick & pop plays was the move to make to get at least 1 or 2 wins out of this series. 

*Todays game:* 
*Boston vs Miami* _Celtics lead series 3-0 _
_I predict a SWEEP today....._Heat played themselves by getting KG suspended. Boston should not care about NBA Stern $$$$ rating for the first round, or Pat Riley's D.Wade show. 
Boston Bench is just to to long not to have brooms for a Heat SWEEP!!! 

*Cavs vs Bulls* _Cavs lead series 2-1_ 
The Cavs players interview after the loss to the Bulls were something funny, all the Cavs players could not justify this loss to Bulls in any of their interviews. There will not be anymore loss interviews for the Cavs players in this series. LOL 

*Spurs vs Mavs* _Spurs lead series 2-1_ 
The Spurs-players and Spurs-Fans are all looking for a rough-neck Spurs WIN at home today, over Ginobli's broken nose (the mask-man in game 4). 
Richard Jefferson soft-a.... better turn-up the volume to become the missing Bowen, Malik, and Kurt Thomas at the start/finish of game 4 in San Antonio tonight or else there will be alot of angry teammates and fans. LOL 

*Denver vs Utah *_Jazz lead series 2-1_ 
_The Denver Nuggets really bumbed into the wrong team in the first round...._Game-4 in Utah is a must win for the Denver Nuggets, could Carmelo Anthony pull this off to show he is a "Max Franchise Super-Star" to be reckon with? he have the offense/defense role-players and the coach to win in Utah. 
Time to step it up.....super-star


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Lakers won't repeat. They are not a smart basketball team. Kobe is off as of late and they are becoming a jump shooting team. Artest/Fisher offer nothing on offense and LA is pretty much playing 3 on 5 when they have the ball. Their depth is a concern as well.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

A playoff thread in the... Knicks forum?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> Lakers won't repeat. They are not a smart basketball team. Kobe is off as of late and they are becoming a jump shooting team. Artest/Fisher offer nothing on offense and LA is pretty much playing 3 on 5 when they have the ball. Their depth is a concern as well.


You clearly haven't been watching this team then the past 3 seasons. You don't make the Finals and win one in back to back years from not being smart. They are having issues at the moment because the Thunder present a host of mismatch issues but I have no doubt they'll beat this team and the remaining veteran teams that lay ahead.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I know that its a bit late for first round predictions but I got the following teams advancing....
*East:*
1.)Cleveland
2.) Orlando
3.) Atlanta
4.)Celtics

*West:*
1.) LA
2.) Spurs
3.) Jazz
4.) Suns

...Essentially no upsets. Should be an interesting ride before we can confirm these results though.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TwinkieFoot said:


> You clearly haven't been watching this team then the past 3 seasons. You don't make the Finals and win one in back to back years from not being smart. They are having issues at the moment because the Thunder present a host of mismatch issues but I have no doubt they'll beat this team and the remaining veteran teams that lay ahead.


They aren't playing smart right now and they can't defend the PG position. I think they will make it out of the west, but I see either Cleveland/Orlando beating them in the finals.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> They aren't playing smart right now and they can't defend the PG position. I think they will make it out of the west, but I see either Cleveland/Orlando beating them in the finals.


:whiteflag:

*The Lakers are playing it smart....*I dont see the OKC Thunders winning one game in LA, or roughing up any Lakers players in this series. 
What I do see is two smart organizations the Lakers vs Thunders already established the largest playoff ratings than any other playoff matchup. 
Plus all the excitement of a veteran-star team vs a young upcoming star team. 

The only unwise thing the Lakers done was not resigning and keeping the speedy offense/defense athleticism of "Trevor Ariza". 
I luv my homeboy "Ron Artest" but his experience is not needed as much as a young Ariza athleticism is needed on the Lakers.

*Cavs or Magic is taking the FINALS!!!*


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

It wouldn't surprise me if Lakers lose either this round or next round. I just don't see the same amount of hunger they had last year and it's obvious that Kobe is nowhere close to 100%.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I know that its a bit late for first round predictions but I got the following teams advancing....
> *East:*
> 1.)Cleveland
> 2.) Orlando
> ...


The Spurs are a seventh seed and the Jazz are a fifth seed...


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*The 2nd Round of the Playoffs.... *

Big-Props going to the West OKC Thunders and East Milluakie Bucks performance in the 1st round of the playoffs. 

*Eastern Conference *

*Cavs vs Celtics *
The Lebron James Cavs and company is ready to move pass this 2nd round series to go onto to the Eastern Conference Finals. 
I finally reach my base opinion of the Big-3 Boston Celtics, the conclusion is Doc Rivers is a poor headcoach. 
The NBA career of Paul Pierce has always given the Celtics a super-star performance in the 4th quarter since his rookie season. Adding two more super-stars (4th qtr. Ray Allen) and veteran role-players made the Boston Celtics the team to beat. The playoff roster the Celtics had the last 3 years were FINAL contenders if they only had a strategic headcoach. 
_Cavs in 6 games _

*Magic vs ??? *
The Magic team is sitting back chilling while being patient for the winner of the 7th game of the Hawks vs Bucks series. 
Whomever win in the 7th game to face the "sweeping" Magic team should expect to get swept too. 
The Magic swept the Bobcats while resting franchise player Superman D.Howard to just 26 minutes per game throughout that series. 
Letting backup C-Gortat average 21 mpg in the series were a wise coaching move (move over coach JVG, little brother SVG is coaching for the Championship Throphy disregarding a Kobe or Lebron). 
_I expect D.Howard to average 30 mpg in the Magic sweep in the 2nd round._ 


*Western Conference *

*Lakers vs Jazz *
Interesting series between teacher and student (Derek Fisher vs Deron Williams) at PG. The only thing about this PG match-up is the veteran teacher got big-backup in his backcourt from unstoppable Kobe and watch your back Artest. 
The rest of the matchups is Lakers Frontcourt (Bynum, Gasol, Odom, Walton)
are just two steps above the Jazz (No Okur) lineup. 
_Lakers in 5 games _

*Spurs vs Suns *
Will the Suns finally beat the Spurs in a playoff series in the millenium? 
Yes or No? 
Both rosters match-up to well for me to call it.... plus Amare is looking for this series to really boost up his $$$ in the FA market by beating the (Duncan) Spurs in a series. 
_Seven-Game series_


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*A playoff series for Knick-Fans to figure out *

*The Knicks owner Dolan $$$ ($90M cap) always gave the Knicks a 2nd (unit) team.....*but, the Knicks hiring favoritism pet-player headcoaches always stuck with giving just 5 players above 30 mpg. 
While the other 10 players became grab-bag players for a week or month of playingtime. 

Suns vs Spurs Suns lead series 3-0 (remarkable) 

In the past decade the Suns never won 3 games vs the Spurs in a playoff series however, this 2nd round playoff series of the Suns vs Spurs, the Suns came out swinging with knockout punches after eliminating the Portland Blazers 4-2 in the first round using a deep 2nd (unit) team to take all the wind out of the young Blazers and now the old Spurs for a 3-0 lead in this 2nd round series. 
In game 1 the Suns Big-3 (of Nash, Rich, and Amare) earned the MVP as a star big-3 with Nash leading the point of a deep 10-Man rotation. 
In game 2 bench-player Frye earned the MVP. 
In game 3 bench-player Dragic earned the MVP. 

I hope Im not the only one checkin headcoach Gentry and assistant coach Bill Cartwright strategic coaching of the Phoenix Suns players in the regular season and playoffs.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I may have been a little premature calling out the Lakers, they are starting to put it together. I think we are going to see a repeat of last year's finals.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

This is not a JOKE

*The new improve (Gentry) Phoenix Suns "SWEPT" the San Antonio Spurs 4-0 to go to the Western Conference Finals.* 

Remarkable....... 
:combust:


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*WTF! happen to Lebron in Game-5 *
Why are the Cavs playing a halfcourt-offense in the 2nd and 3rd quarter against the old Celtics? having SF-Lebron and SG-West would'nt u run the Celtics old legs down court the first 4 games in a series (to take 90 fga per game)? 

I put up numerous of post in many websites on the "key" to beating the playoff experience Boston Celtics long depth of old veterans in a series (use any uptempo running game). 
To beat the Celtics in a series u have to run Rondo hard on defense the first 3 quarters with a quick uptempo transition on offense to see if Rondo have any gas to hang in the 4th qtr.. 



> The Boston Celtics deep-bench makes-up for all the weak areas of their starters in a playoff series.
> They could go long and strong against every NBA team in a series except for the Orlando Magic.
> The Celtics losing to any other team (besides Orlando) will be coach Rivers depending on Rondo to play over 40 mpg in a series.


The key is coach Rivers not giving Rondo any rest during a game. 
Rondo have to be cramped-up after each playoff game getting 40 + minutes of playingtime. 
The Spurs Parker & Ginobli or the Suns Nash & Richardson wouldve had Rondo tired and aghausted after the 3rd quarter with their speed. 
So imagine what the Magics Jameer Nelson & J.Williams will do to a 40 + minute Rondo in the next series.

In conclusion super-star Lebron James poor effortless performance couldve stayed home for game-5 in Cleveland. 
Im sure all Cav-Fans are :curse::curse::curse: as hell at Lebron's performance.
Effortless performances is something Knick-Fans been watching since we hired coach Larry Brown for $10M per


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Magic vs Hawks* 
The Orlando Magic swept the Hawks 4-0 
The Magic bench and player to player confidence is just deeep.

*Suns vs Spurs* 
The Phoenix Suns swept the Spurs 4-0 
I guess payback is a bitch after a decade of whippins
The Suns Big-3 and bench-players has step it up.

*Lakers vs Jazz* 
The L.A. Lakers swept the Jazz 4-0 
It look like the teacher (Fisher) had to school the student (D.Williams) on never ever talk pure nonsense after class "Im the best PG" (Fisher-Lied, did he?), D.Williams rookie season performance was miles behind his draft-class Felton and Nate. Utah wasted no time trading for $8M Derek Fisher after D.Williams rookie performance.


----------

